

A Designed Startup - terrellm
http://www.woothemes.com/2010/03/a-designed-startup/

======
foomanchi
If you're going to brag about your design skills you shouldn't blatantly rip
off other artists. <http://www.woothemes.com/2009/11/digitalfarm/>
[http://www.topatoco.com/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_C...](http://www.topatoco.com/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=TO&Product_Code=QW-
STOMPIN&Category_Code=QW)

~~~
rokhayakebe
Reading your comment I was under the impression they stole someone's design.
Looking at your links, there is no resemblance between the two save the
dinosaur.

Can you please clarify?

~~~
idm
It's the dinosaur; here's where I first saw it [the dinosaur]:

<http://www.qwantz.com/index.php>

------
pan69
Hmm. I get the impression that this was written by a someone who's main
activity is designing.

I look at it this way. Form and function go hand in hand. The reason Tumblr is
successful is because it's well designed AND it works. Where as Posterous,
well, the design just isn't as pretty. It still works though...

If I had to choose though, I'd rather make something that works than something
that just looks pretty.

